# Text Message Threading on different ROMs?



## munter (Aug 17, 2011)

On almost every rom I've tried (most of them), I keep running into a bug where when I compose a new message to someone, it will start a new thread with this message. This would be fine and all if it was my first message to that person, but it does this even if I have already texted that person. As you can imagine, it sucks having your inbox fill up with one message threads. It's happened with multiple text messaging apps on multiple roms.

Has anyone run into this problem? I'm not sure what I can do (if anything) to fix this. Also as a note, I did not run into this problem on MIUI for whatever reason.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

I haven't experienced this issue with Liberty GB.


----------

